# Playing systems sounds while streaming MP3



## perrce (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a known issue with the TiVo HD playing sounds when trickplaying MP3 files?

As context, in Harmonium I play the appropriate FastForward or Rewind sound when those keys are pressed while music is being streamed. This has always worked fine for me, but I noticed a few days ago that it no longer works. It sometimes plays the sound (via BApplication.play() ) when going from normal play to FastForward (or Rewind), but repeated presses of of those keys don't play sounds as they should. I see this problem in version 0.4.3 Beta and in the (as yet unreleased) version 0.5 Beta.

The only thing that has changed in my setup is that I recently downgraded from a Series 3 to a TiVo HD (after the untimely death of the S3). So is it the TiVo HD causing this problem? Has anyone else ever run into a similar problem?

(I realize that this could be a bug in Harmonium, but I haven't touched that code in a while, and I swear I wasn't having this problem before switching boxes. I think.  )


----------



## PlayTeeVee (Sep 5, 2007)

That should still work. The story on PlayTeeVee allows you to move forward / backward and plays sounds on top of the MP3 stream.

Having said that, for some strange reason the stream reporting has changed as the words no longer match the stream's position. Did another update go out?

-T


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

If you mean update to TiVos, then yes 9.3.1 is being pushed to all series 2s right now.


----------

